
Medical Staffing Company Slashed Benefits for Doctors, Nurses Fighting Virus - Vaslo
https://www.propublica.org/article/coronavirus-er-doctors-nurses-benefits
======
bsg75
> Private equity investors have increasingly acquired doctors’ practices in
> recent years, according to a study published in February in JAMA.

PE in healthcare seems to be more problematic than simple for profit
hospitals. Treating a medical practice as a business to cut costs, raise
margins and dump for a profit can’t do anything but degrade the quality of
care.

